# fursonas



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 7, 2009)

I am having a hard time choosing a fursona based on my traits and would like some help.

Here are some of them:
intelligent
good person in general
loner

I know this has been asked a million times before, but I would just like some help.

my current species is the only thing I could think up when I started here, just picked it beccause I thought it was cool.


----------



## azalea666 (Jul 7, 2009)

hmm, you should list a little more than just that as far as your personality. do you prefer the canine scene?


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 7, 2009)

canine is always good, but I was merely wondering what sort of animal had these traits


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jul 7, 2009)

as far as traits go, id think mabe fox?


----------



## azalea666 (Jul 7, 2009)

lots of dogs have those traits moreso than a wolf in my opinion. You could always go with something like a beligian malinois, or some other shepherd-esque dog


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 7, 2009)

I think the arcitc fox is the right animal for me


----------



## Shaard (Jul 7, 2009)

Artic Fox does kinda fit. feel free to change if you discover something that fits more. Many people change.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Termite. The termite who left his nest to go to law school.

It just came to me, I think you should go to it.*


----------



## DerWolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Fox fits rather well.


----------



## Skullmiser (Jul 7, 2009)

Vulcan.


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 8, 2009)

vulcan?


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, Vulcan is the only logical choice.


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 8, 2009)

what is the vulcan?


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 8, 2009)

Divus_Pennae said:


> what is the vulcan?



Here, educate yourself.


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 8, 2009)

PERFECT!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 8, 2009)

Divus_Pennae said:


> Here are some of them:
> intelligent
> good person in general
> loner
> .



I don't think a wolf or pack animal would be for you if you like isolation.

A bird, maybe an owl, crow/raven. Or a cat.


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 8, 2009)

mostly a loner because I like to keep myself unattached so that if something happens, it won't hurt me. I still like to hang out in packs though.


----------

